# Robert S. Candlish on the poverty of education without the Bible and the gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 17, 2022)

Recent inquiries in a neighbouring land, have proved, that education in the elements of human knowledge does not make the inhabitants more moral; nay, that crime may increase in the very same proportion with education. Nor is this result surprising. Such education does but put into men’s hands a mighty instrument, powerful almost equally for good and for evil. All depends on the use made of it, and if it be given to persons untaught how to apply it—often taught to apply it ill—what wonder is it that it is much perverted?

And without undervaluing any branch of learning, may we not now assume the incompetency of all learning, merely human, to teach those just and solemn views of God’s sovereignty and grace, which alone can make men truly wise and good? They may be taught much out of the book of nature, and yet they may not be taught to know God; and either they will not worship him at all, or they will worship him ignorantly, superstitiously. It is the word of God—the Bible, the gospel, which alone can fully declare to them that God. This, this is the book, the only book, out of which all alike, learned and ignorant, need to be taught, sitting at the feet of Jesus, and learning of him.

For the reference, see Robert S. Candlish on the poverty of education without the Bible and the gospel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

